# Gothic 2 Runen erschaffen?¿?



## SGM (2. Oktober 2004)

*Gothic 2 Runen erschaffen?¿?*

Hidiho
Ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wo ich runen erschaffen als paladin lernen kann? Ich bin in Kapitel 5 und suche mir grade nen wolf weil ich einfach die Rune für den Geheimen raum nicht machen kann  bin schon durch des ganze gelände gelaufen aber niemand könnte mir die rune bauen bzw. es mir beibringen  
Thx und mfg!

SGM


----------



## ocirnes (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2 Runen erschaffen?¿?*

haste schon ein runenstein gekauft?


----------



## FossilZ (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2 Runen erschaffen?¿?*



			
				SGM am 02.10.2004 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hidiho
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wo ich runen erschaffen als paladin lernen kann? Ich bin in Kapitel 5 und suche mir grade nen wolf weil ich einfach die Rune für den Geheimen raum nicht machen kann  bin schon durch des ganze gelände gelaufen aber niemand könnte mir die rune bauen bzw. es mir beibringen
> Thx und mfg!
> 
> SGM


als PALADIN kannst du keine runen erschaffen, dafür musste Magier sein.


----------



## ocirnes (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2 Runen erschaffen?¿?*

eben nicht,er will die teleport rune erschaffen,um die  paladin-rüstung aus dem klosterkeller zu holen.


----------



## SGM (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2 Runen erschaffen?¿?*



			
				ocirnes am 02.10.2004 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> eben nicht,er will die teleport rune erschaffen,um die  paladin-rüstung aus dem klosterkeller zu holen.



genau das! hatte mich wohl nen bisl undeutlich ausgedrückt! Sorry Also ich habe einen runenstein(also nen unbehandelten) und möchte gerne in den Geheimraum unter dem Kloster. In einem Buch stand dass ich dadurch nur durch eine teleport rune komme die ich erschaffen müsse. Aber ich weiß nicht wie  

mfg SGm


----------



## MasterHeld (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2 Runen erschaffen?¿?*

Lies wirklich alles was du im Keller findest. Irgendwo steht dass du einfach nur Weihwasser und den Runenrohling brauchst.

Es kann sein dass man zum Runen Erschaffen eine Zange bracuht, bin mir nicht sicher..


----------



## SGM (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2 Runen erschaffen?¿?*



			
				MasterHeld am 02.10.2004 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Lies wirklich alles was du im Keller findest. Irgendwo steht dass du einfach nur Weihwasser und den Runenrohling brauchst.
> 
> Es kann sein dass man zum Runen Erschaffen eine Zange bracuht, bin mir nicht sicher..



und dann muss ich an nen Alchmietisch und kanndes auswählen? Also weihwasser habe ich aber ne zange hab ich glaub ich ma verkauft... naja die isja schnell besorgt 

mfg Sgm


----------



## ocirnes (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2 Runen erschaffen?¿?*

nee du musst an runentisch(is sone arte kugel -findste z.b. in klosterbiblo


----------



## SGM (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2 Runen erschaffen?¿?*



			
				ocirnes am 02.10.2004 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> nee du musst an runentisch(is sone arte kugel -findste z.b. in klosterbiblo




ahhh           und ich gehe die ganze zeit an alchemietische!!! Thx man man wie blind man manchmal sein kann...   

mfg SGM


----------

